# replica vs actual



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

is it more expensive to get a replica or actual?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

usualy its about 2 or 3$ more an inch. some times more.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

It is a couple more bucks an inch, but well worth it. You could play ping-pong with my rep's and they still will look great.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

In terms of cost, every taxidermist I know of charges more for a replica than a skin mount. The reason is two fold. The taxidermist has a major investment in buying a suitable replica. If he custom molds and casts a fish he still has time and materials invested in a replica that a skin mount does not. It also takes more time to accurately paint a replica than a skin mount because a replica is a blank white canvas to start from. A skin mount always has markings and details that simply need enhancement. That's all COST related information. I'm sure you know that which is "best" or preferrable is an altogether different issue. Good luck.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of a Bass replica I did. The cost of a GOOD replica blank is close to the $9/inch for the taxidermist. That is not including seam work,buying and installing eyes, fins, attaching to the base, sanding,re-sculpting and finishing any bad spots. Oh, and don't forget he has to paint it. But, a tax. can buy a blank for about half of that BUT it looks like it too. So, you get what you pay for. Now, the cost to a tax. to do a skin mount is lower so their profit is better. and you need to find a good skin mount guy for sure. I am not. Perca is top notch. Bottom line is check out their work and it should speak for itself. I do it just cause I love to bring the fiberglass to life.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

This is one area in the industry that I have said all along is bass-ackwards. A quality sin mnt. that will match the quality of a custom molded reproduction should be charged out at a higher rate. Seems our industry has done this backwards for so long they just don'r get it. To achieve an actual skin mnt. that approaches the quality of a reproduction the taxi. should mold and cast the head and fins, trace and carve a custom mannikin, then deal with the faded remnants of color on the skin. Some even begin by whiting out the skin to resemble the reproductions as we receive them. The time and effort to achieve the comparable quality can exceed the time even to cast a custom blank from your fish and will still-a majority of the time-not achieve comparable results. Most skin mnts. today are done with the original fins and heads(coldwater fish usually get a reproduction head) and when placed next to a quality reproduction will have very noticable flaws-shrinkage and tissue distortion that is beyond most taxidermists ability to repair in the time they have allowed themselves to be paid for(yes most taxis. set their wages and determine the total time they will spend on a particular mnt-explains some of the quality you see at Wal-mart prices). Even a poorly molded reproducton can be made to look as decent or better than a poorly mntd. skin mnt. in the same time. Then comes the longevity issue of real vs. repro. Skin mnts., over time, will deteriorate due to the fact of being an unstable tissue which contains unremoveable oils anda structure that is affected by temp. and humidity. Fiberglass, graphite, urethane or any other composite which the repro. may be constructed with will remain stable under variable temp. and humidity conditions over many lifetimes. In todays economy, unfortunately, Price is a major factor, but we always stress quality and longevity over cost.Some shops even offer a warranty on repros which aren't offered on skin mnts. Hope this helps.


----------

